# Socrates Was Black



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2013)

First off, you can't tell me that making this guy white doesn't look weird. Sure, maybe he looks a little like Santa... But Saint Nicholas was also black (from ancient Hungary region)






This mosaic makes you wonder too, I saw a mosaic and that is what tipped me off in the first place






This looks better






And I think that Socrates was not just killed for "Corrupting the youth" he was killed for being a Black man "Corrupting" white youth with Egyptian (The ancient Egyptians called themselves "Kemet" which means land of the black" ) theology.




Finshaggy said:


> I think Socrates was something like a Moor





Finshaggy said:


>






Finshaggy said:


> Also, compare Socrates to Alexander , who was said to have "Common Greek Hair and Features"





Finshaggy said:


>


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2013)

I want to make a point that white people can generally be remembered more as time periods and events than actual people, while throughout history black individuals have made great strides and fought great odds.

And not extremely on point, but I want to point out that the "throne" that the king and queen sit on gets its "power" from a stone that is underneath it which "we" believe came from heaven. White people are fucking crazy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Jesus was black
Cleopatra was black
Hannibal was black
The Grimaldi man was black
Imhotep was black

Spartacus may have been black, as after the fall of Carthage (a nation in Africa, which was where Hannibal came from) every single person in Carthage was put into slavery, which is one of the reasons that slave populations were generally black. And Spartacus was like 200 years after Hannibal.


----------



## Eraserhead (Dec 29, 2013)

You don't know if you're coming or going, do you Fin?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2013)

Eraserhead said:


> You don't know if you're coming or going, do you Fin?


Did you think I was racist before today or something?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;JdJgVf4l1A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdJgVf4l1A0[/video]


----------



## Eraserhead (Dec 29, 2013)

Who said anything about racism or race? Why's it gotta be about race?

I was just wondering if you know if you were coming or going, nothing to do with race, just your threads.

[video=youtube;HNEtwjHPhzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNEtwjHPhzw[/video]



Finshaggy said:


> Did you think I was racist before today or something?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Eraserhead said:


> Who said anything about racism or race? Why's it gotta be about race?


The topic you are currently on is called "Socrates was black" and you said "You don't know if you are coming or going, do you" 

I don't see how I could have thought it was about anything but you thinking I was racist before now. Would you like to explain yourself or post on topic or just keep saying nothing.

I do know if I am coming or going, I am sorry you got confused for whatever reason.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Obama is black.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

BigEasy1 said:


> Obama is black.


And did he not struggle against great odds in 

1. Being elected
2. Getting Obama care passed

I didn't say that everyone always loves what black people do, I just said they do grand (large) things.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 30, 2013)

Lmfao!!lololololol!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Lmfao!!lololololol!!!!!


I'm not sure what you are laughing about, but attempting to reunite black people with their ancestors is less than hilarious in my opinion.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And did he not struggle against great odds in
> 
> 1. Being elected
> 2. Getting Obama care passed
> ...


Actually I think he got a pass because he's black. And if you disagree with any of his policies you are considered a racist.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;UPQm3gndbjM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPQm3gndbjM[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Let freedom ring with a buckshot, but not just yet 
First we need to truly understand the nature of the threat 
And a pale man walks in the threshold of darkness 
Roughly 20,000 years ago the first humans evolved 
With the phenotypical trait, genetic recessive 
Blue eyes, blonde hair and white skin 
Albinism apparently was a sin to the original man, Africans 
So the mutants traveled North of the equator 
Called Europeans later, the first race haters 
So here's the Devil's alpha to the beta 
Cause history's best qualified to teach one 
Quoting German philosopher Schopenhauer 
"Every white man is a faded or a bleached one" 
Migration created further mutation 
Genetic drifts, evolution through recombination 
Adaptation to the climate 
As the Caucus Mountain man reverted to that of a primate 
Savage Neanderthals, until the late Paleolithic age 
That's when the Black Grimaldi man came 
With the symbol of the dragon, fire and art 
Check cave paintings in France and Spain to the Venus of Willendorf 
Around 2000 B.C. Southern Russians migrate in small units 
Those who travel West populated Europe 
Those who went East settled in Iran, known as Aryans 
1500 B.C. some crossed the Khyber Pass into India and 
Created Hinduism, the first caste system, the origins of racism 
A white dot on the forehead meant elite 
The black dot - defeat; untrustable, untouchables 
They wrote the holy Vedas in Sanskrit 
That's the language that created Greek, German, Latin and English 
Now the Minoans around 2000 B.C. 
Starts on the island of Crete, in the Agean Sea 
The Greek culture begins Western Civilization 
But "Western Civilization" means "White Domination" 
Myceneans learned from Kemet, called Egypt in Greek 
It existed since at least 3000 B.C. 
Creatin geometry and astronomy 
This knowledge influenced Plato, Socrates and Hippocrates 
Cause Imhotep, the real real father of medicine 
Was worshiped in Greece and Rome in the form of a Black African 
The word Africa comes from the Greek "Aphrike" 
Meaning "without cold"; the word philosophy means "love of knowledge" 
Stole from first man, Greek power expands 
The first Greek fraternities band 
The word gymnasium is Greek for "naked" 
This was the place where adolescent boys were educated, and molested 
This was accepted because Greek culture was homosexual 
For example, Sappho trained girls on the island of Lesbos 
Hence, the word lesbian (Ay let these dumb motherfuckers know) 
December 25th, the birth of Saturn 
A homosexual god, now check the historical pattern 
December 25, now thought the birth of Christ 
Was Saturnalia, when men got drunk, 
Fucked each other then beat their wife 
Fact is, it was still practiced, til they called it Christmas 
So put a gerbil on your Christmas list 
The Hellenistic Era, Alexander the Great 
Conquers all the way to India leavin four successor states 
By the Fifth century B.C., R.O.M.E. 
Succeeds to be the conqueror of Egypt and Greece 
But had the threat of the Black Phoenicians in Sicily 
The Punic Wars began 264 B.C. 
The Black general Hannibal and Carthaginian Peace 
In 146 B.C. Carthage fell after a six-month siege 
Rome sold every citizen to slavery 
The first genocide of history 
And more bisexuality in sight; Julius Caesar was known as 
"every woman's husband and every man's wife" (BEOTCH!) 
Spartacus Revolt, a slave rebellion that lost 
Where 6,000 slaves was nailed on a cross 
Cross? Aw, shit! Jesus Christ! Time for some-act-right 
Christians get your facts right 
Cause Christ was not his name 
That's Greek for "One who is anointed" 
Yahshua Ben Yosef was his name, do Christians know this? 
So who do you praise, do you know his name? 
Or do you do this in vain? 
Accepting the religion they gave slaves to behave 
Peep the description of historian Josephus 
"Short, dark, with an underdeveloped beard was Jesus" 
He had the Romans fearing revolution 
The solution was to take him to court and falsely accuse him 
After being murdered by Pilate how can it be 
These same white Romans established Christianity 
Constantine would later see the cross in a dream 
In his vision, it read "En Hawk Signo Wonka": 
"In this sign we conquer" - Manifest Destiny 
In 325 he convened the Nicean Creed 
And separated god into three 
Decided Jesus was born on December 25th 
And raised then on the third day is a myth 
Plus to deceive us 
Commissioned Michelangelo to paint white pictures of Jesus 
He used his aunt, uncle, and nephew 
Subconsciously that affects you 
It makes you put white people closer to God 
(Yo, 'The Man' got game like a motherfucker!) 
True indeed, fuck it, Jihad 
In the eight century Muslims conquered 
Spain, Portugal and France and controlled it for 700 years 
They never mention this in history class 
Cause o'fays are threatened when you get the real lesson 
Moors from Baghdad, Turkey threatened European Christians 
Meaning, the white way of life; hence the Crusades for Christ 
On November 25th, 1491 
Santiago defeats the last Muslim stronghold, Grenada 
King Ferdinand gave thanks to God for victory 
And the Pope of Rome and declared this date to forever be 
A day of "Thanksgiving" for all European Christians 

.. Now listen, when you celebrate "Thanksgiving" 
What you are actually celebratin 
Is the proclamation of the Pope of Rome 
Who later, in league with Queen Isabella 
Sent Cardinal Ximenos to Spain 
To murder any blacks that resisted Christianity 
These Moors, these black men and women 
Were from Baghdad, Turkey 
And today, you eat the turkey, for your "Thanksgiving" day 
As the European Powers destroyed the Turkeys 
Who were the forefathers of your mothers and fathers 
Now fight the power, you bitch-ass niggaz! 

Now around this time, Whites started callings us Negroes 
That's Spanish for black object meaning we're not really people 
But property, and the triangle trade begins - they seize us 
Queen Elizabeth sends the first slaves on a ship named Jesus 
Stealin land from the indigenous natives 
Gave them alcohol to keep the Red Man intoxicated 
Whites claim they had to civilize these pagan animals 
But up until 1848 there's documented cases 
Of whites bein the savage cannibals, eatin Indians 
In 1992, it's Jeffery Dahmer 
They slaughtered a whole race with guns 
Drugs, priests and nuns 
1763, the first demonic tactic of biological warfare 
As tokens of peace, Sir Jeffery Amherst 
Passed out clothin and blankets to the Indian community 
Infested with small pox, knowin they had no immunity 
Today it's AIDS, you best believe it's man made 
Cause ain't a damn thing changed.. let me explain 
Now since people of color are genetically dominant 
And Caucasoids are genetically recessive 
And Whites expect to be predominant, meaning survive as a race then 
They simply must, take precautions 
That's why they're worried about their future now 
'cause by 2050, almost all the Earth's population 
Will be brown, then black, so understandin that, whites counterreact 
(I'm sayin.. man.. them fools 
ain't nothin but a teaspoon of milk in the world color majority) 
So they created a system 
To force blacks into an unnatural position 
That re-enforces the position of natural inferiority 
In addition, created guns and developed the ethnocentric view 
That God justifies every fuckin thing they do 
Condition people to perceive whites' culture as civilized 
And every other culture considered primitive - not true! 
Racism is the system of racial subjugation against nonwhites 
In every areas of human relation 
Entertainment, education, labor, politics 
Law, religion, sex, war and economics 
See blacks were 3/5ths of a man with tax purposes intended 
You think you're Afro-American? 
You're a 14th amendment and a good nigga 
Jews don't salute the fuckin swastika 
But niggaz pledge allegiance to the flag that accosted ya 
They never teach about the break of islands like Jamaica 
But before slaves came here whites would take a 
Pregnant women, hang her from a tree by her toes 
Slice her stomach with a knife 
And let the unborn baby fall to the flo' 
And stop an unborn child in front of all the slaves 
To inbreed fear, so they'd be scared and behave 
And not rebel more 
Understand all whites must be perceived as potential predators 
I paraphrase historian Ishakamusa Barashango 
"Understand that regardless of the lofty ideas ingraved on paper 
in such documents as the Constitution or Declaration 
the basic nature.. of the European American white man 
remains virtually unchanged".. so check 
This is the nature of the threat


----------



## NorthofEngland (Dec 30, 2013)

Socrates was an Athenian citizen at a time when tribal belonging was important.
He was Hellenistic White.

Cleopatra was a descendent of Macedonian Aristocracy (Northern Greece/Albania region).

Hannibal did come from North Africa but, before the Arab migrations, North Africa was mostly Mediterranean White.

Spartacus came from Eastern Europe
Hungary was never a Black homeland

Also, Socrates used to use his very ugly appearance to make intellectual arguments, using sophistry.
It's the main reason we know so much about his appearance.

You're arguments and clams are based on simplified guesswork that does not stand up to the slightest degree of research.


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 30, 2013)

Research never enters into it @finshagggy labs


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

NorthofEngland said:


> Socrates was an Athenian citizen at a time when tribal belonging was important.
> He was Hellenistic White.
> 
> Cleopatra was a descendent of Macedonian Aristocracy (Northern Greece/Albania region).
> ...


Firstly Athenian does not mean white and saying "Hellenistic white" is a gross misrepresentation of the word "Hellenistic" as during the Hellenistic era, east and west began merging for the first time. And even if people were not inter-marrying frequently, they were marching armies across black/brown lands and making mixed babies along the way.

Secondly, I never said Hungary was a "black home land" but historically people there have been black. Please refer to the current argument about Santa, where people have proven that he was a black/brown greek.

You can't just say that "Mediterranean" means white. Look up "The Grimaldi man" (black people in Italy in 35,000 BC) and look up where Hannibal let's a windmill survive because the Roman man running it is "Of his same heritage" that is one black man recognizing another black man in a struggle with the white man and letting him be.

As for simplified guesswork, you did not take the time to prove anything. So yeah.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

We have systematically hidden or corrupted black history so that it does not exist, or so that it looks like white history.

I am just working to reverse that. We can not perpetuate what was started by slavery.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

And I did not use "Simplified Guesswork" I can prove that.

Imhotep was the original father of medicine, and was worshiped in the form of a black African, which was a tradition that came from Egypt (Egyptians called themselves "Kemet" meaning "Land of the black" )

So Imhotep worship was banned, and Aesculapius took his place in the form of a white man, but even Hannibal worshiped Aesculapius in the form of a black African and built temples to him in Spanish Carthage (the place called "New Carthage" )

So I think that at the same time the Greeks were being racists against Imhotep as a figure, they were scared of Socrates as a teacher that had learned in Egypt for 15+ years. And again, mosaics of him have more dark tiles than white ones.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 30, 2013)

brown is the word youre looking for findo............ theyre all brown...... olive skinned anyhow......santa has a chance but other than that none of em would be white.....1 star........hows your sister?.........


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

And this is not just for black people, this is for white people as well. We all need to realize this.

Slavery may be over, but the chains are not completely removed. And if we do not remove the chains in our society, we will never see it to completion. Equalizing our history is the only way into the future.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> brown is the word youre looking for findo............ theyre all brown...... olive skinned anyhow......santa has a chance but other than that none of em would be white.....1 star........hows your sister?.........


No, Black. When I say brown I don't mean Mexican. I'm talking about black history.

And saying "santa is the only one that has a chance" is not proof of anything in any way.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> No, Black. When I say brown I don't mean Mexican. I'm talking about black history.


do I need to draw circles on a map to show you where the different colors of people come from?...........


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> do I need to draw circles on a map to show you where the different colors of people come from?...........


That would probably make for a good laugh since you probably have no idea. Go ahead an draw one.

I'll post where the people ACTUALLY come from in my CFL grow thread right now, you go draw circles on a map and we'll see who is actually right historically.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And this is not just for black people, this is for white people as well. We all need to realize this.
> 
> Slavery may be over, but the chains are not completely removed. And if we do not remove the chains in our society, we will never see it to completion. Equalizing our history is the only way into the future.


Guys like you keep trying to put the chains on because you won't let it go. It's over and has been way before me or you was ever born. You need to quick blaming the white man for your woes. I work with many, many very successful black people and everyone of them became successful by hard work, not sitting around bitching about what happened 200 years ago. Get over it or pack up and leave. You could move to somewhere like Haiti where all black people are in power. I hear Haiti is quite a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

BigEasy1 said:


> Guys like you keep trying to put the chains on because you won't let it go. It's over and has been way before me or you was ever born.


You're a dumb ass. It's not over. People right here in this thread refuse to accept that black people have historical ancestors.

And someone brought up Obama like that was a game changing epic thing to say against black people, saying they are incompetent.

Edit: I just looked back and you were the fucking person that said "Obama is black".


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're a dumb ass. It's not over. People right here in this thread refuse to accept that black people have historical ancestors.
> 
> And someone brought up Obama like that was a game changing epic thing to say against black people, saying they are incompetent.


I think you're the only one that gives a shit about what happened 200 years ago. Keep bitching about it because it makes you look like quite the dumbass. You're a slave to your own stupidity.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> You're a dumb ass. It's not over. People right here in this thread refuse to accept that black people have historical ancestors.
> 
> And someone brought up Obama like that was a game changing epic thing to say against black people, saying they are incompetent.
> 
> Edit: I just looked back and you were the fucking person that said "Obama is black".


He is incompetent and in 20 years we will be sitting around comparing him to Jimmy Carter as one of the worst presidents in history. He was only elected because he's black and offered handouts to deadbeats that normally don't vote.........or work for that matter.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

BigEasy1 said:


> I think you're the only one that gives a shit about what happened 200 years ago. Keep bitching about it because it makes you look like quite the dumbass. You're a slave to your own stupidity.


Really, I'm the only one who cares?   Are you like 14? 

History is definitely more important than you think.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

BigEasy1 said:


> He is incompetent and in 20 years we will be sitting around comparing him to Jimmy Carter as one of the worst presidents in history. He was only elected because he's black and offered handouts to deadbeats that normally don't vote.........or work for that matter.


So I say Socrates is black, you say "Well Obama sucks" and I am the one that won't let go of hatred for other colors?  this just gets better and better.

How do you even think talking about Obama is on topic when discussing the return of black people to their rightful place in ancient history? Please explain the connection.

Slavery is not the topic either, the slave trade hid many things and THOSE things are the topic.


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Really, I'm the only one who cares?   Are you like 14?
> 
> History is definitely more important than you think.


Not for me it's not. I'm alright with the history of history! lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

And just BTW this thread hasn't even really gotten started. I have some things to say about the ancient Cushites and West Africans. But it will take a while to write it all.

Plus I have a lot more to say about Hannibal.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> And just BTW this thread hasn't even really gotten started. I have some things to say about the ancient Cushites and West Africans. But it will take a while to write it all.
> 
> Plus I have a lot more to say about Hannibal.


this thread was over before you started it..........


----------



## BigEasy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So I say Socrates is black, you say "Well Obama sucks" and I am the one that won't let go of hatred for other colors?  this just gets better and better.
> 
> How do you even think talking about Obama is on topic when discussing the return of black people to their rightful place in ancient history? Please explain the connection.
> 
> Slavery is not the topic either, the slave trade hid many things and THOSE things are the topic.


So, what do you want? We all know black people have made significant contributions just like every other race has. I think what you want is to rewrite history and glam it up a bit but that shit ain't a happening. It is what it is. You can stomp your feet and throw temper tantrums all you want but that isn't going to change recorded history.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

Also, compare Socrates to Alexander , who was said to have "Common Greek Hair and Features"


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

I think Socrates was something like a Moor


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 30, 2013)

It's the fact you think you are teaching people that blows me away 

at least this isn't killing anyone's plants, so I approve


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> First off, you can't tell me that making this guy white doesn't look weird. Sure, maybe he looks a little like Santa... But Saint Nicholas was also black (from ancient Hungary region)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[video=youtube_share;oAKG-kbKeIo]http://youtu.be/oAKG-kbKeIo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

PlantManBee said:


> It's the fact you think you are teaching people that blows me away
> 
> at least this isn't killing anyone's plants, so I approve


So are you trying to tell me that before today someone has said to you "Socrates is black"?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

And if I am not teaching anyone then how come this was said



BigEasy1 said:


> Learn something new every day around here!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> [video=youtube_share;oAKG-kbKeIo]http://youtu.be/oAKG-kbKeIo[/video]


Beef, you havent posted in a few days.

How was your Christmas?

~PEACE~


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 30, 2013)

I really don't read your posts much anymore, it's too frustrating. You are apparently a bottomless pit of misinformation.... however, your reasoning that the use of white marble somehow was used to whitewash him is ludicrous and just wrong on so many levels it's truly amazing. 


Everybody is wrong sometimes. Again, it's you "teaching" that is a scary proposition.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2013)

PlantManBee said:


> I really don't read your posts much anymore, it's too frustrating. You are apparently a bottomless pit of misinformation.... however, your reasoning that the use of white marble somehow was used to whitewash him is ludicrous and just wrong on so many levels it's truly amazing.
> 
> 
> Everybody is wrong sometimes. Again, it's you "teaching" that is a scary proposition.


Do any of you read before replying?

I never said that white marble was used to change history. I simply said that when you look at pictures of black statues it looks more reasonably toned.

Those are two very drastically different statements, and I only said one of them.


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 30, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> Do any of you read before replying?
> 
> I never said that white marble was used to change history. I simply said that when you look at pictures of black statues it looks more reasonably toned.
> 
> Those are two very drastically different statements, and I only said one of them.


do you think before you make _any_ of your statements? you implied the "more reasonable tone" was purposeful, otherwise what was your point?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 31, 2013)

PlantManBee said:


> do you think before you make _any_ of your statements? you implied the "more reasonable tone" was purposeful, otherwise what was your point?


My point was that the black statue looks right, not that the white statue must have been chosen so we would think he was white.

Are you even part of your own argument, or am I the only one that knows what you said 2 posts ago? Because I feel like you are not only ignoring what I say, but what you have said. You are ignoring yourself


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 31, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> My point was that the black statue *looks right, *not that the white statue must have been chosen so we would think he was white.
> 
> Are you even part of your own argument, or am I the only one that knows what you said 2 posts ago? Because I feel like you are not only ignoring what I say, but what you have said. You are ignoring yourself


What you think 'looks right' is irrelevant because you're not an authority. I'm positive there are good reasons (based on actual evidence not just an opinion) that historians generally regard Socrates as Caucasian, not black. 

Why don't you research the topic *before* you post, to see what the experts believe, and why? The basis for the fringe belief that Socrates was black is based in Afrocentrism, another fringe, widely-rejected philosophical ideology. (Bullshit)


----------



## PlantManBee (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll just cut to the chase: what is your source material?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> you're not an authority. I'm positive there are good reasons (based on actual evidence not just an opinion) that historians generally regard Socrates as Caucasian, not black.


Again, you are not proving anything. I actually listed my reasons, I didn't just say they were up my sleeves. I SHOWED you and told you how it makes complete sense.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> I'll just cut to the chase: what is your source material?


I'll just cut to the chase, try reading the actual thread before replying.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Many different people from history are being realized as black, I am just pointing out another one.

This is about the current Santa argument and shows the white and black sides. FF to 5 min
[video=youtube;oN8c4L6RsSY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN8c4L6RsSY[/video]


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

Source material please. Intuition IS NOT research. No I don't read your sophistry anymore, and won't give it ANY credence until you say where you "learned" this.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

The Daily show is hilarious, and if you put this on FOX JS would be riding you like he did MK.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> Source material please. Intuition IS NOT research. No I don't read your sophistry anymore, and won't give it ANY credence until you say where you "learned" this.


Dude, you are the one that needs facts. You came in here proving NOTHING. Watch the fucking video before telling me what it is and what it is not.

In the video is shows how SCIENTISTS reconstructed what Santa would have looked like (a Greek Bishop) and he was black.

Skip to 6:22 to see the reconstruction.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

Source material?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

This is what forensic scientists say Santa looked like


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> Source material?


Right back at ya Mr. "I'm positive scientists have reasons for thinking he's white"

What are those reasons


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you know any greeks? Have you seen a greek? Saint nick is NOT socrates.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

hahahahahaha going to paint me a racist because YOU need to define Santa's color!?!?!?!?!? There was a Saint Nick who was fictionalized into a white man who lives at the northpole and delivers gifts to children; he's *not* real. Now Krampus, well he's another story.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> Do you know any greeks? Have you seen a greek? Saint nick is NOT socrates.


I said that Santa and Jesus and many others would come up as well.

But the forensic scientists did not base the face on a skeleton, they based it on people common to the region of the world known as Greece, which is now Turkey, and paintings. 

And that is what I am doing for Socrates, maybe I'm not a forensic scientist, but you can't tell me....











These top two guys don't look more like relatives than these bottom two... You just can't say that.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

The top and the second to the last are IDENTICAL, except for the white marble you fucking fuck!!!! It's fucking MARBLE you idiot! The color is inherent.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> hahahahahaha going to paint me a racist because YOU need to define Santa's color!?!?!?!?!? There was a Saint Nick who was fictionalized into a white man who lives at the northpole and delivers gifts to children; he's *not* real. Now Krampus, well he's another story.


I never called you racist, I said you aren't proving anything. And you still aren't proving anything or even showing proof of anything you are claiming.

And Saint Nicholas was real. I saw the Krampus on Venture brothers, but I don't see how derailing to another creature is proof of anything.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> The top and the second to the last are IDENTICAL, except for the white marble you fucking fuck!!!! It's fucking MARBLE you idiot! The color is inherent.


So are you completely retarded when it comes to context? Or did you just choose not to read the words with the pictures when you were looking at the pictures?

I am not saying anything about the colors of the statues, this is about Santa and Socrates, dumb ass.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

Nothing needs to be proved. Santa isn't real, and Socrates was an ugly, smart, Mediterranean man who helped shape western society, yet you claim he was somehow whitewashed and hidden. His life is as well documented as ANY in that time period. 

He didn't look _nordic, _because he wasn't. He wasn't from the caucuses either, he was darker than some but not as dark as others. Why the fuck do YOU care? IT's literally ancient history.

...and again, sources?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm putting you on ignore now, if you really want to know something just read the thread before replying.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

hahahahahahahaha I"M getting the ignore?

sources?


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

I want to know your SOURCES!!!!!!~!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

my 2 cents,, a quote from somebody, short term memory getting in my way or I would tell you who,
(( the writers of history are the winners of war))
true or not,, don't know,, sounds good to me,, we all got red blood


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 1, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Again, you are not proving anything. I actually listed my reasons, I didn't just say they were up my sleeves. I SHOWED you and told you how it makes complete sense.


It makes complete sense TO YOU. It doesn't make complete sense to academics (you know, the trained experts) or they would agree with you. 

Also, your 'reasons' can be summed up in the following sentence;

"The statues look more like a black man than a white man to me, therefore I think he's black."

Again, you're not an expert and your *opinion* regarding ancient Greek racial profiling doesn't have any actual evidence to support it. The entire argument you're making comes from the Afro-centristic ideology, which is bullshit. lol


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 1, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> And Saint Nicholas was real.


 yes he WAS. But what happens on Dec. 25 is only marginally related to him. 

The Krampus, if he was real, would have taken care of the finslappy problem.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Jan 1, 2014)

All this misinformation ends now........Didn't any of you guys watch the Bill & Ted movies they had Socrates
on the first one and he looked like an old White man kinda like the face I see when I'm looking in a mirror but 
WHO GIVES a SHIT !!!
He is who you need him to be......! 
Not who you think he is .


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> It makes complete sense TO YOU. It doesn't make complete sense to academics (you know, the trained experts) or they would agree with you.


you're talking to a person who thought it made complete sense to not water his young plants and then expressed complete shock and puzzlement when he found one had died. Fin is always too right to have space in his life for educated reasoning.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 1, 2014)

I remember him saying Jamaicans put milk on their plants... lol


----------



## Doritos (Jan 2, 2014)

FULLSPAMMY... what hapend to the journal you had I want to see yer greatness


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 2, 2014)

santa is as white as the driven snow. jesus was a jew but he wasn't black black. he just was dark. don't fuck with my jesus.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 2, 2014)

oldtimer54 said:


> All this misinformation ends now........Didn't any of you guys watch the Bill & Ted movies they had Socrates
> on the first one and he looked like an old White man


oh no, more air tight evidence for slappy


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 2, 2014)

Hubris is a word and a good at that.


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> And this is not just for black people, this is for white people as well. We all need to realize this.
> 
> Slavery may be over, but the chains are not completely removed. And if we do not remove the chains in our society, we will never see it to completion. Equalizing our history is the only way into the future.


You are a fucking clown.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> And this is not just for black people, this is for white people as well. We all need to realize this.
> 
> Slavery may be over, but the chains are not completely removed. And if we do not remove the chains in our society, we will never see it to completion. Equalizing our history is the only way into the future.


Equalizing the past with lies and misinformation isn't going to benefit anyone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Equalizing the past with lies and misinformation isn't going to benefit anyone.


Asking people to compare things themselves is not misinformation, just because you don't like the conclusions I have drawn does not mean I am forcing them on you. And if you feel as if they are being forced on you, it is because you yourself realize what I have realized and are in denial.


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 4, 2014)

Wesley snipes is black


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;DlPqCa4t8SI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlPqCa4t8SI[/video]


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 4, 2014)

first, if I may ask finshaggy...are you black? second... is this, if people would get their eyes off appearance, things such as color would not matter...the book says if you were blind you would have no sin, but because you see your sins remain...which makes me think of Adam and Eve before they disobeyed they were blind, when sin entered their eyes were opened, they were no longer blind, but could see! NOW to the color thing...in the process of time the skin that GOD made for Adam and Eve became black because of the sun that he had made...and even further in time mans skin color is according to their seeds need to live on earth outside of the garden... there is more between the lines.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Asking people to compare things themselves is not misinformation, just because you don't like the conclusions I have drawn does not mean I am forcing them on you. And if you feel as if they are being forced on you, it is because you yourself realize what I have realized and are in denial.


you DON'T ask people to compare things; you try to spread your half-baked theories as fact.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 4, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Asking people to compare things themselves is not misinformation, just because you don't like the conclusions I have drawn does not mean I am forcing them on you. And if you feel as if they are being forced on you, it is because you yourself realize what I have realized and are in denial.


Asking people to consider things that have no basis in reality as true, is a form of misinformation. I never said you were forcing your beliefs on anyone, just that your beliefs are unfounded and almost certainly incorrect.


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 5, 2014)

Adam and eve were black


----------



## MojoRison (Jan 5, 2014)

Socrates actually existed = Non fiction
Adam and Eve are characters in story = fiction


----------



## Clark D Rockefeller (Jan 5, 2014)

It's true, he was black. As is evident from his statement of 'All we are is dust in the wind. Nigga.'


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 6, 2014)

On a side note: was finscrappy aware that many of the slave traders back in the day were black? It's not _just_ bad white men out there shaky.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> first, if I may ask finshaggy...are you black? second... is this, if people would get their eyes off appearance, things such as color would not matter...the book says if you were blind you would have no sin, but because you see your sins remain...which makes me think of Adam and Eve before they disobeyed they were blind, when sin entered their eyes were opened, they were no longer blind, but could see! NOW to the color thing...in the process of time the skin that GOD made for Adam and Eve became black because of the sun that he had made...and even further in time mans skin color is according to their seeds need to live on earth outside of the garden... there is more between the lines.


There is something known as indifference, and some people think it is fine. But some people think that it is the greatest evil.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Asking people to consider things that have no basis in reality as true, is a form of misinformation. I never said you were forcing your beliefs on anyone, just that your beliefs are unfounded and almost certainly incorrect.


Ok but saying that over and over after other people already said it over and over with you does nothing for anyone. None of you are proving anything, or presenting things as evidence. I have not proven Socrates was black, but I have proven that people in his region were historically black. I have shown a historical comparison of the average white Greek compared to Socrates. And I have shown a comparison of modern people of color to Socrates.

So I have no reason to give up any ground, if you would like to prove something, please do. If not, you are welcome to leave, or review the evidence again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2014)

PlantManBee said:


> On a side note: was finscrappy aware that many of the slave traders back in the day were black? It's not _just_ bad white men out there shaky.


This is the second time someone has tried to act like I am talking about slavery. I brought this up on another website and someone tried to tell me that black people and even Cherokees owned slaves... Cool... What does that have to do with the subject?


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 6, 2014)

_Muslims kept white women as concubines._

Did I just prove that we were the slaves first, and that mixed blood royal whites took over. Fuck no I didn't. Why even bring it up?

Pointless stupid troll shit. Everyone thinks I'm a troll, people, THAT is trolling. What he just did, and the way I replied to it in italics. Those things are trolling.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't think that many people think you're really a troll a troll, they think you're stupid.


----------



## PlantManBee (Jan 6, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the second time someone has tried to act like I am talking about slavery. I brought this up on another website and someone tried to tell me that black people and even Cherokees owned slaves... Cool... What does that have to do with the subject?


yeah, that's why I prefaced it by saying: "on a side note"

Sharp as a tack slaggy 

It actually has to do with all men being created equal.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 7, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok but saying that over and over after other people already said it over and over with you does nothing for anyone. None of you are proving anything, or presenting things as evidence. I have not proven Socrates was black, but I have proven that people in his region were historically black. I have shown a historical comparison of the average white Greek compared to Socrates. And I have shown a comparison of modern people of color to Socrates.
> 
> So I have no reason to give up any ground, if you would like to prove something, please do. If not, you are welcome to leave, or review the evidence again.


Just because there may have been some black people around doesn't magically change Socrates ethnicity from Athenian to African. All historical accounts of him would of had to omit the fact that he was black, or even different from his fellow countrymen. 

Finshaggy vs Every historian ever that doesn't subscribe to Afrocentrism (which is virtually every fucking historian that has ever existed). 

Yeah bud, no reason to give up any ground.


----------



## Thetruthwill (Jan 5, 2020)

Hmmm why do white people turn black after they die? Next who is the father of lies? The bible is clear on this? Fake Jews? Knowing your history makes these peoples especially if you dont buy his his story crap!!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 5, 2020)

Thetruthwill said:


> Hmmm why do white people turn black after they die? Next who is the father of lies? The bible is clear on this? Fake Jews? Knowing your history makes these peoples especially if you dont buy his his story crap!!!


It’s called “cum” because it comes out of your penis. Anything that comes out of your penis is cum. Piss is cum


----------



## Thetruthwill (Jan 5, 2020)

UncleBuck said:


> It’s called “cum” because it comes out of your penis. Anything that comes out of your penis is cum. Piss is cum


Angry


----------

